# cooking help



## limdull (May 6, 2007)

Well me and my cousin have been out trout fishing and seeing how you all seem to know many good preparations for foods im here to get your ideas on how to cook them:tu


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

Ya, I would help you but I'm not a very good cook.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

25+ years cooking what do you want to know?


Edit: I would use garlic lemon herbs wrap in foil and grill outside.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

piperman said:


> 25+ years cooking what do you want to know?
> 
> Edit: I would use garlic lemon herbs wrap in foil and grill outside.


I second this, but maybe try some orange zest instead of lemons. Also whip up some cheddar-biscuits.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

I usually cook my trout as such:

Foil pouch concontion.

Trout whole or filet. Up to you.

Fresh lemon squeezed on it.

Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Fresh Garlic, crushed over it.

A couple pinches of salt.

Sliced onions, halved lemons and garlic heads to garnish.

Seal up and cook. Grill or oven bake. You make the choice.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I saw that guy from "Man Verses Wild" grab their head by the gills and then bite through the spine. He said it kills them instantly, go figure.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

go here http://www.wwltv.com/frankdavis/gsrecipes/archive.htm#S

scroll down to trout. there's a few recipes there.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Bear Grylls is a bad motherf

Watch your mouth!

What I was just talking about Bear.



Commander Quan said:


> I saw that guy from "Man Verses Wild" grab their head by the gills and then bite through the spine. He said it kills them instantly, go figure.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Are they big enough to fillet? I almost always fillet my fish usually makes it easier to prepare and less worries about bones. I will crush up ritz crackers and add garlic powder and other spices I would like to use (preference) rinse the fillets and dip into an egg wash, then into a pan coated generously with olive oil (and maybe squeeze a bit a lemon or any other citrus over) and bake at about 350 deg. until the fish flakes easily. If you have a grill, fire it up and coat the fillets with olive oil and your choice of spices (this fillet should have skin on one side) throw in some wood chips of your choice (Wood chips for smoking food) and grill until it flakes and you are set to go. Also I will usually serve some sort of potato or corn fritter with my fish (if you happen to get a bone lodged, it is possible this could help clear it, and they can make a great side)


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> I usually cook my trout as such:
> 
> Foil pouch concontion.
> 
> ...


What my brothers said.
a little butter in with the EVOO is good, herbs such as dill, cilantro, parsley, chives all work, as well as shallots, garlic, mushrooms. Damn, now I am huuuungry!


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Yes, all good additions. Goooooooooood.



replicant_argent said:


> What my brothers said.
> a little butter in with the EVOO is good, herbs such as dill, cilantro, parsley, chives all work, as well as shallots, garlic, mushrooms. Damn, now I am huuuungry!


----------



## limdull (May 6, 2007)

WOW thanks for all the help guys cant wait to cook these suckers up


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If they are smaller fish such as 12 to 14" brookies, traditional pan frying is ideal. Cook up some bacon to generate bacon fat in the pan. Clean the trout and I prefer to remove the heads. Dip the trout in milk and then in seasoned bread crumbs. Drop in frying pan until done. The meat comes right off the bone when they are done. This also works great with smelt or smaller fillets. Either eat the bacon or send it to the Professor as part of a bomb.:ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

next time try a bacon strip in the rib section of the fish, with dry spice (old bay) rub on the outside.........wrap in foil and cook over a campfire or on the grill....................or just fry on the stove in a little bacon grease till tail fin is crisp.........Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

piperman said:


> I would use garlic lemon herbs wrap in foil and grill outside.


+1 on this! I grilled salmon this way with garlic or just plain lemon and lemon pepper. Damn good!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Do not underestimate the ease and tastiness of using an Alder or Cedar plank soaked and placed on the grill. I have always like using planks for fish because I never have to handle the fish once it is placed on the plank. It can be served right from the plank. They are even available at Target or Home Depot any number of places. :tu


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

I second the idea though I've only used this method with salmon.



tzaddi said:


> Do not underestimate the ease and tastiness of using an Alder or Cedar plank soaked and placed on the grill. I have always like using planks for fish because I never have to handle the fish once it is placed on the plank. It can be served right from the plank. They are even available at Target or Home Depot any number of places. :tu


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

limdull said:


> Well me and my cousin have been out trout fishing and seeing how you all seem to know many good preparations for foods im here to get your ideas on how to cook them:tu


Get yourself a smoker, I've been smoking mine for over 15 years, they're delicious that way, and you can take the smoked trout and prepare other dishes from there. I have some that my fishing buds ask for every year.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Electric or fire smoker?

I have an electric smoker from Luhr Jensen and love it but have been thinking about picking up a traditional setup.



MadAl said:


> Get yourself a smoker, I've been smoking mine for over 15 years, they're delicious that way, and you can take the smoked trout and prepare other dishes from there. I have some that my fishing buds ask for every year.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> Electric or fire smoker?
> 
> I have an electric smoker from Luhr Jensen and love it but have been thinking about picking up a traditional setup.


I have a charcoal smoker (and a propane for really long sessions). Somewhere between two and four hours, depending upon the size of the fish.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Interesting, longest smoking session I do (every year on Thanksgiving) is a small Turkey which takes 10-12 hours and an hour in the oven post smoke.

I've never seen the propane smokers. I'll have to check them out.



MadAl said:


> I have a charcoal smoker (and a propane for really long sessions). Somewhere between two and four hours, depending upon the size of the fish.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

jdean33442 said:


> Interesting, longest smoking session I do (every year on Thanksgiving) is a small Turkey which takes 10-12 hours and an hour in the oven post smoke.
> 
> I've never seen the propane smokers. I'll have to check them out.


If presentation isn't an issue, I've cut the time on smoking bird by halving it. Tastes Great, Less Time.


----------

